# Changing A Flat On The Trailer On The Highway



## Tyvekcat (Aug 28, 2007)

Well, I just read Battalionchiefs post about changing the Duro tire that blew out out on the road away from home. That got me to thinking, how would I change a tire that blew out on the trailer? 
I will need to practice so I will be competent on changing a tire on the road, and maybe in the dark.

I do carry two hydraulic bottle jacks and assorted blocks and 2" X 8"s. Most of the time a battery powered air compressor, and one that runs off the trucks battery, with long enough cables so the compressor can reach the trailer tires. I learned that one the hard way.

I searched changing tire, and it mostly came up with changing tire brands









So what is the best practice for changing a tire out on the road? do you have to jack the frame only? Sure would have to use a lot of blocks of wood under the jacks to lift the wheels off the ground, jacking on the frame. I would like to avoid hauling one of my floor jacks as well.

Or, I have read, buy a tire changer ramp of sorts that you roll the trailer up on and it lifts the flat into the air?

Is it ok to lift the axles by putting the jack under the spring shackle connector between the two axles? (Dubious)?

What about putting a jack under the axle? won't it bend the axle tube?

What are you all carrying to 'Be Prepared' for changing a tire on the trailer? I have taken a wheel off here at the house, using floor jacks, which made it easy to check brakes.

So this may become a sticky note, if we get some good ideas and tools recommended








Thanks
Rob


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Bottle jacks are fine, I carry two just for this purpose. Remember my thread from this summer when I lost the leaf springs, those bottle jacks came in handy as I would not have wanted to pull forward onto the tire change ramps.

Lift on the frame at or as close as practical to the spring attachment point. You can safely lift at the tee bracket between the tires if you want. You can even raise the axle directly but you want to have a board to spread out the load.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Ive changed several and I just put the bottle jack pad on the axle and jack that baby up. If you are within a foot or so of the tire, your never gonna hurt the axle. I never put the jack on the frame. It would take forever to get the tire off of the ground.

I have had several blow outs on brand new rvs. I freakin hate china tires!

I can change a tire in just a few mins.

And yep, they always blow on the drivers side so I gotta deal with people texting and doing 70mph within 3-4 feet of me. I hate that too.

I always will pull a trailer several miles with a flat as long as the rubber aint flipping up into the trailer. I would rather ruin a rim than get meself wiped off the planet.

I have pulled 2 brand new trailers over 5 miles with a flat to find a safe place to change it. I may haul new rvs, but I sure aint gonna let those garbage china tires take me out. They want to put the china garbage on, I will drag the thing to where Im safe. I could care a less how much damage I do at that point.

I WILL live to see tomorrow.

I wont even tell you guys how many miles ive pulled semi trailer with a flat.

Carey


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

And I think people are total boneheads when they see something small like a flat and slam the brakes and change a tire right on the shoulder. '

The shoulder is for emergencies only. A flat tire is far from an emergency. If something like what happened to andy happens, well then you got an emergency.

You blow a tire and it rips the fender off and continues to wipe out the side of the trailer, you also got an emergency.

A flat tire will roll along at 50 mph for a good bunch of miles before it ever will hurt a thing. As long as a tire stays intact, why in the heck risk being put 6 feet under for it.

Yeah... I have seen prolly 5 or 6 good dads put in the ground from just a flat tire. It always makes me ask, why? Poor family has to go thru hell for a flat tire..

Carey


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

When I had my blow out on the OB, I jacked on the spring. I didn't have flipped axles, so the spring went under the axle and therefore I was lifting on the springs, not the axle. Even then, I had to jack it up some, place a block under the blowout, and then raise the bottle jack with blocks and jack again to get it high enough to change the tire (a wheel without rubber will sink into the soft shoulder







). As for emergencies, my duro blew, tore up the skirting, destroyed the wheel well, and took out 2 propane lines. I'm glad I didn't try to tow further as the propane was on and by the time I got back there, I had a strong odor of propane and the fridge right above the blowout sparking trying to relight.


----------



## Tyvekcat (Aug 28, 2007)

OK, thats good, so I wasn't far off in my thoughts. I was hoping I could put a jack on that axle tube. I guess on that spring when it goes under the axle would be pretty efficient on lifting. Thats good to know I can put the jack on that 'Tee bracket' between the spring shackles. 
I appreciate it. I have changed tires on a car, on the side of the road before, in the rain. 
just not on the trailer yet, knock on wood. 
Thanks !
Rob


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

This past summer, when I went on my 5500 mile odyssey, I stopped at a fuel station just outside of Amarillo, Texas. It had been as hot as Hades coming eastbound from Albuquerque, so I decided to use my infrared temperature gauge to inspect the tires as I was refueling. I started with the rear driver's side trailer tire checking each tire as I went clockwise around the trailer, then truck and then back to the trailer. When I got to the last tire, the rear passenger trailer tire, I couldn't believe what I found. About 50% of the tread had flown off my Brazilian replacement tire.

Unfortunately, the tread flew off into my rear steps and turned the assembly into an odd-shaped trapezoid.

I needed to change the tire ASAP, so I pulled the rig under the shade of a big tree just in front of the fuel station, and proceeded to call AAA. They said they could be out there within the hour.

I thought to myself that this would be a great opportunity for me to practice changing my own trailer tire - just in case I'm ever out of AAA range.

After loosening the lug nuts and instead of using a jack, I pulled the tire directly in front of the damaged tire up on a ramp I had created with those Lego-like blocks I use to level the trailer when parked. The ramp was seven blocks high, but the F-250 4x4 Powerstroke Diesel had no problem pulling the trailer up on the blocks. This raised the damaged tire off the pavement.

I removed the lug nuts, replaced the damaged tire with my OEM spare, and as I was about to tighten the lug nuts AAA showed up, so I let them have the honors of doing the tightening job.

I learned a few lessons from this:

it's great to have roadside service like AAA
those Lego-like blocks are a lifesaver
I don't need a jack to change a tire
I can really change my own tire
finding a trailer tire in Amarillo on a Saturday evening after 5:00PM is impossible
I made it all the way across Oklahoma without an adequate spare
in Joplin, Missouri I got a new spare tire in about 15 minutes at a decent price
and I found a better step assembly in a great RV parts store in Springfield, Missouri, which I had installed at a welding shop just blocks away in only 20 minutes
YMMV


----------



## Ridgway-Rangers (Apr 18, 2008)

Changing tires on the TT is never fun. In the past, I have used a Trailer-Aid. I even used it when I changed out the valve stems for the TPMS. You simply back or pull the good tire onto the Trailer-Aid and the adjacent tire is lifted off the ground. It beats laying in traffic, fighting with a bottle jack.








Just my 2 cents,
Brian


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

I need to get me one of those trailer aids. Thanks for posting that!

Carey


----------



## slingshot (Aug 14, 2008)

What is the normal temperature range on a RV tire ?


----------



## Rob_G (Feb 16, 2006)

Ridgway-Rangers said:


> Changing tires on the TT is never fun. In the past, I have used a Trailer-Aid. I even used it when I changed out the valve stems for the TPMS. You simply back or pull the good tire onto the Trailer-Aid and the adjacent tire is lifted off the ground. It beats laying in traffic, fighting with a bottle jack.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x2 I don't leave home without it... works like a champ!


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

Rob_G said:


> Changing tires on the TT is never fun. In the past, I have used a Trailer-Aid. I even used it when I changed out the valve stems for the TPMS. You simply back or pull the good tire onto the Trailer-Aid and the adjacent tire is lifted off the ground. It beats laying in traffic, fighting with a bottle jack.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x2 I don't leave home without it... works like a champ!
[/quote]

Got one, but never had the chance to use it (yet). Glad you guys like them!


----------



## Rob_G (Feb 16, 2006)

john7349 said:


> Changing tires on the TT is never fun. In the past, I have used a Trailer-Aid. I even used it when I changed out the valve stems for the TPMS. You simply back or pull the good tire onto the Trailer-Aid and the adjacent tire is lifted off the ground. It beats laying in traffic, fighting with a bottle jack.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x2 I don't leave home without it... works like a champ!
[/quote]

Got one, but never had to chance to use it (yet). Glad you guys like them!








[/quote]
That's how I was. It was one of those I-better-get-one-before-I-really-need-it purchases. Great to have even if you haven't used it yet!


----------



## shelty (Jun 26, 2008)

Thanks for the post and the words of wisdom. I just ordered one on eBay for under $40. A good investment on something I hope I won't ever use.


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

slingshot said:


> What is the normal temperature range on a RV tire ?


It has a lot to do with the ambient air temperature, running time, rotational speed, tire inflation pressure, and tire alignment. But as a general rule, I'd expect a tire to be 25° (+/- 5°) warmer than the ambient air temperature.


----------



## uhls1986 (Mar 20, 2008)

Ridgway-Rangers said:


> Changing tires on the TT is never fun. In the past, I have used a Trailer-Aid. I even used it when I changed out the valve stems for the TPMS. You simply back or pull the good tire onto the Trailer-Aid and the adjacent tire is lifted off the ground. It beats laying in traffic, fighting with a bottle jack.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Brian, thanks for this post, I will be buying one of these.


----------



## hyewalt34 (May 9, 2004)

Hi,

Don't forget a set of reflective triangles (required in California) and a class 2 or 3 reflective vest. These are smart items to have day or night and need not be expensive.

Walter


----------

